# Fiamma 45 awning



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

My awning now refuses to wind in fully, leaving a gap of about 1/2 inch. I have fiddled around with the adjustment bolts at the van end of the wind-out arms to no avail. Are there any other adjustments that I can tinker with or any other tips.

John


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try here http://www.fiamma.it/servizi/servizi.asp?Lingua=EN
Richard


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you Richard but my problem isn't catered for.

John


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ours got a bit squewiffy when it rained in France so what we did was wind it out fully wiggle it a bit and then wind in but hold side that is a bit tight and it adjusts itself. We were having a quick panic as we thought how were we going to drive with it hanging out a bit.

But it did seem to grind and crunch a bit but has worked perfectly ever since. 

Note to self if its raining drop a leg - on the awning not your own!

Regards

Greenie


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Namder.

I had a similar problem to your after a bit of....errm...maintenance. I was going around spraying a bit of white grease here & there trying to make the open/retract a bit less creaky. I noticed that the retractable legs when in the stowed position were unequall lengths. So I decided to move the black plastic retainer that holds down the foot of the telescopic leg. It's secured with one big crosshead screw. It did'nt look like the stowed lengths of the telescopic legs was particularly important. However after moving the plastic bracket approx 4 inches the awning would'nt retract the last half inch. There was nothing obvious stopping the awning closing. I simply moved the retainer back to it's original position & normality was restored  

Hope you get sorted. Dave.

Edited to add. Looking at the Fiamma site, the part I adjusted is called the "leg stop plate"


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Fiamma Awning not fully closing*

John, I have a Fiamma Zip, which I think uses a similar base awning unit. Mine also refused to close the last half inch. After a bit of close watching of the final closing action I found that a female keep plate (plastic) in the centre of main awning unit had worked lose and the corresponding male locking plate on the travelling part no longer lined up with the keep plate, thus stopping the awning from fully closing.
The female plate was moved slightly to one side and re-locked into position. The keep plates slide on, and lock to, the extrusion track. 
Maybe worth looking to see if you have a similar set up.

Colin


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. I've got it down to 1/4 inch now so I'll keep on trying.

John


----------

